# Where can I get a motor for an electric go kart that would be fast?



## jerrry400 (Aug 12, 2010)

If I was to use 2 Platinum sears deep cycle batteries at 24v, Where can I get a motor and controller that can get the go kart to go at least 40-50 mph? The batteries are 70 pounds each and have 220 rca and [email protected]
If you look on you tube under electric go karts, there are some fun ones out there.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jerrry400 said:


> If I was to use 2 Platinum sears deep cycle batteries at 24v, Where can I get a motor and controller that can get the go kart to go at least 40-50 mph? The batteries are 70 pounds each and have 220 rca and [email protected]
> If you look on you tube under electric go karts, there are some fun ones out there.


Try some of the sponsors listed to the right (like KTA) or use the search function on this site for go-cart and see what others have used. A 6.6 inch forklift motor and Curtis (or similar) controller would likely do the trick.

major


----------

